# Breakfast Tray Project



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello fellow woodworkers,

I am a greenhorn woodworker and I am trying to build my wife a set of breakfast trays for her birthday. I would like to make it so that the legs would fold up for easy storage. I am running into so many difficulty's that I am thinking it might just be easier to make the the legs fixed. I am in need of advice please.

Erik


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

What kind of difficulties are you having???


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*Hinge*

I am not sure how to set up the hinge. I bought a hinge from Home Depot but I think it is to bulky and "heavy duty" for the project. I really don't know where to start in putting it on. Should I attach it to the base of the tray or should I add runners and attach the hinge to that then connect it to the legs. I am really lost. Maybe it is too advanced for me at my level...what is your take?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It is really difficult to offer any advise since you have provided so little information. What type of hinge are you trying to use? Can you provide a picture(s) of what you have built so far?

Have you seen any trays for sale in stores that look like what you want. It might be best to copy the style of one of those. I have not looked lately, but I assume that TV trays/tables are still sold.

G

Geo


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

i think i would have went with a dowel as a pivot point rater than a hinge its worked for me nicely in the past


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*Hinges*

It is very similar to this kind of hinge. How would i use dowels to do this? See the attached file for pic. My hinge is a little simpler than this one

IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/cfi/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Why don't you run by Walmart or another store that has what you are looking for and get some ideas.


----------

